# Wicked 240 Video, MUST SEE!



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorry if this is a repost here. I have a B15 Sentra, so I hang out on those boards. I saw this on another site I visit, and thought I'd share. The video shows the motor (SR20) making 520+ horsepower. It is now supposed to be making over 700! Enjoy!

http://web.bitnet.net/liqqe/MADs Nissan 200SX s14a.wmv


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRGGEEEE.... YEOOOW.... :crazy:


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

how did that video of my car get on the enternet??? ha i wish, thats some bad chit WooTwOOt i would have to buy tires by the truck load


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

omg that is nice


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

very cool vid...


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

that is sweet!!! definitely gives us all something to shoot for. i love that sound!!


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sweet, nice to see an S14 completed, really shows u how worth it it is to do the work. The car wasn't even together yet, he must have been in a hurry to play with it. I hope he did a proper engine break in lol


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

hey i don't know if this is a stupid question but what kind of bov is that on the vid?


----------



## $carface (Apr 5, 2005)

fstb13ser said:


> hey i don't know if this is a stupid question but what kind of bov is that on the vid?


yeah i was wondering the same thing because it has a weird sound to it....


----------



## STARBUCKS (Nov 25, 2003)

what your hearing is not a BOV, its compressor surge... sounds cool but :thumbdwn: 


very sweet car i give it 2 thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

thats why I feel that every Nissan owner should own a 240 project car at least once in their lives.


----------



## southjrz240 (Apr 7, 2005)

wow that is nice. is that a SR or KA under the hood. and is their a place where the mods are listed?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Being that it is in Europe it is a sr20det, since the KA was not sold outside of the US.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

i still want to know what bov that is i know some one out there knows :thumbup:


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

fstb13ser said:


> i still want to know what bov that is i know some one out there knows :thumbup:



it is the original blow off valve recirculated to the pipe between the maf and the turbo..or you can buy another bov that you can attach a hose and do the same thing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

STARBUCKS said:


> what your hearing is not a BOV, its compressor surge... sounds cool but :thumbdwn:
> 
> 
> very sweet car i give it 2 thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup:



Wrong.... That is a blow off valve. Sounds like a Greddy Type R BOV


Sucks though they did all of that work and didn't put a LSD in it.


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

yep it is a bov but it sounds more like a hks squv.sounds just like my sr20 but mine only makes about 400 hp


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, pretty sure thats a sequential BOV.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

actually sounds a lot like my Greddy Type S.....


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

come on guys does anybody know for sure what type is it cause i'm real close to my turbo maxima and i want that same exact sound :thumbup:


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

that was f'in awesome. But with all that they couldnt afford some LCD moitors?


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

> Yeah, pretty sure thats a sequential BOV.


Im pretty sure that is a sequential also. Thats what the sequential sounds like on every other car Ive seen one on. Mostly you find them on Supras. I think you have to push atleast 20 psi on most of them though.


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

SSSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Yea they are called SSQV made by HKS ive seen them for 219 on certian sites. Might be able to get one on Ebay. The Super SSSQV runs about 450+.

EDIT** 

On Ebay they have a few Super SSQV HKS Blow off Valves for $179


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Im pretty sure that is a sequential also. Thats what the sequential sounds like on every other car Ive seen one on. Mostly you find them on Supras. I think you have to push atleast 20 psi on most of them though.


Yeah i agree its a ssqv, my buddy has one on his EVO and it sounds almost identical.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

MiniMechanic said:


> Yeah i agree its a ssqv, my buddy has one on his EVO and it sounds almost identical.


Sounds nothing like my greddy type R. Damn, that video inspired me.


----------

